# Shed antlers



## 071063 (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anyone found any shed antlers yet this year?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The guys around Park Rapids have found some shed antlers 3-4 weeks ago, yet I talked to farmer in the same area that said that he still had two big bucks with their horns on yet yesterday.


----------



## Haakon Johnson (Feb 24, 2006)

On monday night i was scouting and saw a nice 130 class 8 point with its antlers still on so i think the majority in my area still have their antlers.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

where's a good place to look for shed antlers? i think it would be cool to find some.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

aylor 70,
Good place is beding areas, fence jumps, and mostly anywhere with high deer activity.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

i read somewhere on here of takin some like chicken wire and puttin it between some boards then cover it with corn and antlers will get stuck in there, does that work?


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah it does work! And guess what i found that 8 points sheds! Dandi buck and i hope i can shoot him next year! But about that antler trap make sure that feeders are legal in your state because you need that buck to stick his head down in a certain place for it to work! Good luck!!

:beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I found 1 sheded antler, It had 5 points on it! Plus huge mass!!!! I was hunting coyotes when I found it. Its always nice to see those type of things :beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I love hunting for dropped antlers and horn's...........


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Found this fresh bloody one last week after watching him all winter.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

this is last years harvest
[siteimg]1488[/siteimg]


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

thats how we do


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice,do you guys ever mount the big sets?
I have a 160 class set(whitetail)that I had mounted on a plaque,looks great too............


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

no, we never have mounted any...but we've never found and sets that were that big. we found one set last year that was around 140 and we found one antler that was a 160 class but we couldn't find the other side. we looked for 3 days in that same woods for the other side but no luck  some of the other single sheds we found were pretty big bucks too, but i think only that one would be that big.

kase


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Had a good year so far. One side off a 5x5 = 65"

Matching set off of 7x7 Scores 163"!!

The fake skull I ordered is on the way with plaque. :beer:


----------



## Gerald310 (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, those are some nice sheds.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah, we put on many miles looking for those sheds. It's funny though how you can be looking for hours then all of a sudden find 5-10 sheds within ten minutes. It's a pretty fun hobby and great way to find the buck you want to hunt for next year!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Anybody having any success?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

More shedd finds,this past week...........................


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

And a few more:.......................


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

We found some also. They're in my photo album.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Fossilman,
That one was a nice 6x6 before the critters got a hold of it.

Here is one that we found a couple of weeks ago while out running the dogs. 
It was in the middle of a crp field.

[siteimg]4092[/siteimg]


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Went out for my 1st time shed hunting last weekend, spent a couple of hours looking and only found this one.....

Hopefully next time I will find more.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

You might want to find out what the rules are now for picking up entire skulls. The G&F has really been changing allot of rules lately, you never know.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

As long as its not on the Refuge or Government land,you can take home what you want.............. :wink:


----------

